# Need some song suggestions



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey everyone

My brother has asked me to play a few songs at his upcoming wedding. Just a few songs during parts of the ceremony. Nothing much really. Maybe 3 or 4 acoustic songs, no vocals. They don't really have anything special they want played but they are both big beatles fans. My problem is everything I know is rock, blues, some country or not really wedding music(depressing, sad, etc.). Any thoughts??

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Beatles - Blackbird
http://www.tabpower.com/s37169.html


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

something. great wedding song for sure.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I like Across the Universe - it also has a really nice intro:

http://ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/b/beatles/across_the_universe_tab.htm


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Try "Two of Us" off Let It Be.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll see what i can do with those.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Highway to Hell :rockon2:

Ah come on, you know it was coming.


----------



## witweew (Apr 15, 2008)

These days I'm really into techno and techno/rock and stuff like that -- try searching for these songs:

Thomas Falke "Revolution On The Dance Floor"
Groove Cutter "My Shooter"
Control One "Just A Little Bit"
Ian Carey "Redlight"
Kevin Weg "Dead Radio"

I don't usually go for techno but these are sort of like a wierd crossover between rock and techno/trance. 

Here are also some downloads with some other cool stuff too -- http://www.electricfilebox.com/tracks


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

D.I.V.O.R.C.E. by Tammy Wynette (I like Billy Connolly's version)?


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

The Beatles - Norwegian wood


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

The Odds - Wendy Under The Stars


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

"Your Song" - Elton John
"Beautiful" - Gordon Lightfoot
"How Can I tell You" - Cat Stevens
"Danny's Song" - Kenny Loggins


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow this thread came back from the dead. The wedding was a while ago, it went well.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Wish I had spotted this thread in time!

Joe Pesci did a great album as Cousin Vinnie, his character from the movie My Cousin Vinnie where he played an Italian-American two bit lawyer from the Bronx, with Marisa Tomei as his mouthy fiance.

The album actually has some surprisingly good cuts, in a blues and big band jazz vein. 

One song in particular sells the whole album - "Take Your Love and Shove it Up Your Ass!"

You'll laugh so hard your drink will come out your nose!

:food-smiley-004:


----------

